# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ega dieet

## jose12

Hallo allemaal.

Ik volg sinds een paar maanden het ega dieet.
En ben daar in ruim 3 maanden tijd 7 kilo mee afgevallen.
Ik vol die cursus in mij eigen wwonplaats.
Het is een maal in de week wegen.
Je krijgt een boekje mee naar huis met allemaal tips en een lijst om in te vullen met wat je eet.
het is een goed en verantwoordelijk dieet.

groetjes jose.

----------

